
Share your Burn-out song - srknbsk
Hello fellows,
I experienced a burn-out one year ago and I definitely hated it. I remember I had to work around 13 hrs in a day including sundays. And I don&#x27;t even want to talk about my toxic manager and his pressure on me. As a result, I got a mental break-down and my brain stopped working. My stress level destroyed my productivity. For the sake of my health, I quit without thinking about financial issues.<p>After a year, youtube decided to suggest me the song I was listening those days. I remember I was listening it while thinking self suicide. But now, I can see the whole image more clearly and I can easily say that burn-out was a breaking point in my work experience.<p>I know my ex-manager is a stereotype, and there are dozens of employees having similar experiences. So, I try to share my experience with other people as much as possible. In one of those talks, we decided to create a collobrative playlist with a friend and let people to add their burn out song to the playlist and share their story. 
The first song is mine. Now, you know both my story and my song. Looking forward to hear yours Pls add your song too(if you don&#x27;t have a spotify account, you can tell the song, so I add it for you.).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;playlist&#x2F;2WZsbQEtmIUQowA28zrpGg?si=gy0FXTZfSFWz7WoER5Nnnw
======
rachelbythebay
Nine Inch Nails "Every Day is Exactly the Same" (2005)

~~~
3pt14159
I love that one for burnout. When I'm starting to get out of burnout the
classic Kanye albums can up my mood as well.

